# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly)

## Pantherboy

April Rose Pengilly is joining the cast of Neighbours as Chloe Brennan.


Daily Telegraph article:


*INXS legend Kirk Pengillyâs daughter April Rose joins long-running soap Neighbours*

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...be399284546d96

THE daughter of INXS legend Kirk Pengilly went to great lengths to mystify fans about her pending move to Ramsay St.

Model and actress April Rose Pengilly, 28, is joining long-running Aussie soap Neighbours as Chloe Brennan. But sheâs had to resort to âsecret agentsâ businessâ to keep it under wraps for the past six months.

âItâs been a very full-time covert operation,â she told The Daily Telegraph.

âI had my hair died blonder so Iâve been posting old photos and editing my hair darker on new ones and tagging myself at Sydney locations on Instagram so as not to give anything away.â

Pengilly landed the role just before she was due to move to Los Angeles.

âI think itâs a goal for most Aussie actors to be on one of these iconic Aussie shows that is beloved world wide, but Iâd kind of given up on it, my goal was America,â she added.

Pengilly will be seen on Neighbours from March 27.


Nowtolove.com.au article:


*April Rose Pengilly joins Neighbours cast

The Brennan family will expand when April Rose Pengilly moves in to Ramsay Street.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...urs-cast-45451

Former model April Rose Pengilly has landed her first regular TV series role as Chloe Brennan on Neighbours.

"I think every Aussie actor has these iconic Australian shows [like Neighbours] as one of their goals," April, 29, says.

April's character is the sister of Mark (Scott McGregor), Aaron (Matt Wilson) and Tyler (Travis Burns). Chloe returns to the family fold after years away travelling overseas. It also follows her brother Tyler's departure from Ramsay Street to serve time in jail for murder.

"My on-screen brothers already feel like the siblings I never had," April adds. 

"Chloe Brennan is one of the most fun, interesting roles I've ever been offered and I'm already having a ball playing her."

According to Neighbours executive producer Jason Herbison, Chloe is set to shake up Ramsay Street. 

"We have hinted at a Brennan sister for a while now and we're delighted that she has finally arrived, and even more thrilled to have April playing her," he says. 

"She has brought a fantastic energy to the character and we have a lot in store for young Chloe, who will certainly keep her brothers on their toes."

April has previously had roles in miniseries Peter Allen: Not The Boy Next Door and Brock and the feature film LBF. 


As a model, April lived and worked in London, Tokyo and New York. She is also the daughter of INXS rocker Kirk Pengilly.

Chloe arrives in Erinsborough March 27 at 6.30pm on Eleven.


...also:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...eighbours.html

----------

ChrisRF (06-03-2018), joaardvark (02-03-2018), MellBee (02-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (02-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours introduces a new regular character next week, as Chloe Brennan arrives in Erinsborough with a bang.

April Rose Pengilly has been cast in the role of Chloe, who's the sister of Mark, Aaron and the recently-departed Tyler.

The Brennan brothers have often mentioned their sister Chloe over the years, but this is the first time that she's ever appeared in the flesh.

Neighbours fans are first introduced to Chloe when Elly Conway spots her hanging around with Mark (Scott McGregor) at the coffee shop.


Chloe Brennan arrives in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As Elly (Jodi Anasta) is currently considering her feelings for Mark following his split from Paige Smith, she can't help but be curious about the attractive girl that he's spending time with.

When Elly continues to observe Chloe, she's outraged to spot her suddenly start going through Mark's wallet as soon as his back is turned.

Elly ends up in a tug-of-war with Chloe as she tries to snatch the wallet back for Mark, which leads to the feisty schoolteacher getting some of her hair ripped out as things turn nasty.

As Mark reappears and witnesses the heated scene, he has to set the record straight that Chloe isn't his date â she's his younger sister.


Chloe Brennan arrives in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Chloe has decided to come to Erinsborough for a long visit and is full of excuses for why she hasn't turned up before now.

Tyler's ex-girlfriend Piper Willis takes an instant dislike to the new arrival when Chloe starts to pointedly question how long she'll be using the extra room at the Brennan house.

Fortunately, there are definitely no hard feelings where Elly is concerned, as Chloe makes it clear to her that her sexuality is "adventurous" â and she wouldn't mind adventuring with Elly.

With Chloe now in town, it's clear that life for the Brennans will never be quite the same again...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (27-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Life for the Brennan family is about to change forever on Neighbours as Mark and Aaron's sister Chloe finally makes her arrival.

April Rose Pengilly has been cast in the role of Chloe, who makes her first appearance in today's episode of the Aussie soap and causes trouble from the start.

Digital Spy recently caught up with April for all the early gossip on the exciting new character.

How's it all going at Neighbours so far?

"Really good! I filmed for the last two weeks of last year and then got to go to the end-of-year party. I've been shooting again since the third week of January. But most of that time, until the last few weeks, they've kept me completely under wraps. I even had to duck out of everyone's photos at the party!

"Chloe's arrival was kept very quiet. That's been a bit of a burden, so I'm glad it's all out in the open now! It's been really fun and really intense. Obviously the show shoots down in Melbourne and I'm a Sydney girl, so I'm kind of living between the two now â coming back and forth to work.

"It's been really full-on, meeting everyone and trying to settle in. But I think I'm getting there."

What was the audition process like for the role?

"I actually sent over self-taped auditions for Neighbours over the years, because of not being in the city where the show auditions and tapes. So they asked me to send a tape through, although not for any specific role. There was no character description or anything, it was just a random script they sent through.

"So I did a self-taped audition early last year but I didn't think much of it, because I'd been planning to move to America for work for about six years. I finally got my US visa last year and was planning to head over there in September.

"But then about three weeks before that, I got a call saying that Neighbours wanted me for this role. It was down to me and one other girl, so they wanted to fly me down for the final test."

What happened next?

"I came down for a couple of hours for the test. I met with the Brennan brothers, and with a potential love interest on the show. Then I found out about a week later that I got the role. It was all a bit of a whirlwind."

What can Neighbours fans expect from Chloe Brennan?

"Chloe is very adventurous and very fun-loving. She has a big heart and good intentions, but she also has a big mouth that can get her into trouble occasionally. She always means well. She's not a bad girl, but she wants everything to be fun. She wants to get on with everyone and she wants to live life to the fullest.

"Chloe has spent the last couple of years on an extended gap year, travelling the world and having crazy adventures. But she's run out of money and she's come back to repair the relationship she has with her brothers."

What is Chloe's backstory?

"After the Brennans' parents split up when they were teenagers, Chloe was taken to Adelaide with her mother Fay and didn't see her brothers so much. She was almost raised as an only child from then on.

"In the wake of everything with Tyler and with their father passing away, it's time for her to come home and face the music."

Chloe and Piper don't get along at first. Why is that?

"When Chloe comes in, Piper is staying in Tyler's room at the Brennan house, which Chloe wasn't aware of. I think Chloe had expected to arrive and have Tyler's bedroom right off the bat. So she's kind of wondering how long Piper will be there!

"Again, Chloe doesn't have any bad intentions. It's just maybe that she isn't very tactful in the way she tries to find out how long she'll be bed-less. But in the end, Aaron kindly gives up his bed and he takes the couch. So he's being a good brother."

Chloe describes her sexuality as "adventurous". Is she into both guys and girls?

"Yeah. She's very carefree and open to everything life has to offer. She doesn't like to set limitations on anything. So yeah, she is."

Would you like to see Chloe in a relationship with a girl, especially as we haven't seen many female/female relationships on the show?

"Yeah, of course. I think that would be wonderful. The show has been really groundbreaking. It was the first show to have a same-sex marriage proposal in Australia. I would be honoured to be representing that community on the show."

A lot of Neighbours fans think it's a shame that Tyler and Chloe have just missed each other. Would you have liked to work with Travis Burns?

"Yeah, he's a wonderful actor. I did have the chance to meet him briefly. We were kind of like passing ships in the night. I hope that he might be able to come back. You never know, Tyler may get a reduced prison sentence! So yeah, there's always hope."


Neighbours stars Travis Burns, Matt Wilson, April Rose Pengilly and Scott McGregor
Â©  FREMANTLE MEDIA

What's it like to work with Scott McGregor (Mark) and Matt Wilson (Aaron)?

"They've been so lovely and really helpful. Whenever I see on the schedule that I have scenes with them at the Brennan house, I get really excited. They're the most fun scenes to shoot. We have such a blast. The boys are so funny. We already have a real brother/sister relationship.

"I'm an only child, but they really make me feel like they're my real brothers and I'm their real sister. We already have a lot of in-jokes and a bit of shorthand in the way we communicate. It's always so much fun shooting with them."

Are there big plans for Chloe?

"They've told me a little bit here and there, but I don't actually know too much yet. I get really excited to get the scripts every week and find out what I'll be getting up to. I will say that there is a bit of romance coming up, and probably a few more instances where Chloe puts her foot in her mouth!"

Your dad Kirk Pengilly is known for being a member of Australian rock group INXS. How was it growing up with that?

"Well, I didn't really know anything different. My parents were really creative, so they're just really proud of me and really supportive of my career. They both instilled in me that while these kind of creative industries might look really fun and glamorous from the outside, you have to work really, really hard and there's so much pressure.

"I've never overly glamourised this job because I saw how much hard work was involved. My parents both instilled in me a great work ethic and just basically good manners â to treat everyone kindly and to work hard. And it's working out for me, so that's good!"


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (27-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (27-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

i can see her going with leo

----------


## indigodance

I do feel sorry for budding actors trying to get into the film's and TV.... it seems the only credentials you need is a famous parent or married into a part.  Look how many in emmerdale are related to each other for a starting point .... same with neighbours

----------

badirene (09-04-2018)

----------


## indigodance

> i can see her going with leo


I think she would irritate him too much for the long haul

----------


## George8181

Can I just say how irritating she is. Iâve taken to recording neighbours and fast forwarding when she comes on screen. I hope sheâs a temp character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

badirene (09-04-2018), kayuqtuq (17-04-2018), kaz21 (09-04-2018), Mirjam (17-04-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Yes she is irritating but a lot of characters start off like this before settling down.

----------

kaz21 (10-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (10-04-2018), tammyy2j (10-04-2018), tayfanatic (10-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she older than Tyler?

----------


## lellygurl

I was really hoping that she would be nerdy, l like Mark.. lol

----------

kaz21 (17-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Difital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan seduces Leo Tanaka in new spoiler pictures.

Has Ramsay Street's next couple been revealed?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...es-leo-tanaka/

_Neighbours_ has revealed a first look at Leo Tanaka and Chloe Brennan's new romance storyline.

The pair give into temptation next week as they struggle to keep their relationship purely professional.

Upcoming episodes see Leo (Tim Kano) split up with his current girlfriend Mishti Sharma when she realises that she's better off staying single for a while.

Mishti's decision is partly inspired by the big revelation that her late fiancÃ© Zander was a corrupt cop, which comes about after some detective work from Leo and Mark Brennan.

Lashing out in anger as the truth sinks in, Mishti (Scarlet Vas) turns the tables by telling the police about Xanthe Canning's recent underage drinking at the hotel.

Mishti's tip-off leaves Lassiters with a hefty fine, but when Leo talks to her about it, she explains that she needs time to make sense of things and breaks up with him.

Although Leo is devastated by Mishti's choice, he gets a welcome distraction later in the week when he grows closer to Chloe.

Leo is impressed when Chloe finally starts to find her feet as his assistant and he's clearly keen to mix business with pleasure when he makes a move on her.

Although Chloe initially turns Leo down, she later changes her mind after receiving a mysterious email that leaves her shaken.

Barging into the office, Chloe pulls Leo into a passionate kiss. Does this close the door on Leo and Mishti's relationship for good?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, May 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (23-04-2018), TaintedLove (27-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals shocking health news for Chloe Brennan
Karl Kennedy calls her to the hospital next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...n-health-news/

Neighbours reveals a devastating diagnosis for Chloe Brennan next week.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) receives life-changing news when she heads off for an appointment at the hospital with Dr Karl Kennedy.

The sad storyline begins on screen this Friday (August 3), when Chloe confides in Karl about how she participated in a medical trial on genetics when she was in the US.

Chloe was only interested as she wanted some quick cash, but ever since then, she's been receiving letters warning that there was something abnormal about her results.

Karl (Alan Fletcher) agrees to look into it for Chloe, advising her not to worry too much in the meantime, but it's bad news when he later calls her to the hospital for an important update.

Karl explains that Chloe has tested positive for the Huntington's gene â a degenerative brain disorder for which there is no cure. Although they can discuss medication, the disorder will significantly reduce her life expectancy.

Although Chloe needs support from her family after hearing the upsetting news, she can't bring herself to tell anyone when she sees how excited her brother Aaron is about his upcoming wedding.

Karl is highly concerned by Chloe's attitude, warning that her siblings will also need to get tested for the gene.

Chloe insists that she'll tell the Brennan brothers eventually, but in the meantime she'll process the news alone. Will Karl accept this?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 6 and Tuesday, August 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (30-07-2018), lizann (30-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

does that gene need to be hereditary?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan to be arrested after devastating health news
How much trouble is she in?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ble-is-she-in/

Neighbours airs a shock arrest for Chloe Brennan next week, as she spirals out of control following some shocking news about her health.

A big new storyline will see Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) learn that she's tested positive for the Huntington's gene, a degenerative brain disorder for which there is no cure.

In the aftermath, Chloe chooses to keep quiet about her diagnosis, convinced that it's not the right time to share the news with her brothers.

Karl Kennedy warns Chloe that her family will also have to be tested for the gene, but she's determined to wait until Aaron's wedding is over.

Next week, Chloe struggles to process the news and decides to take her mind off things by spending a whole day being wild and carefree.

After calling into work sick, Chloe invites Amy Williams and her other friend Danielle Southgate (Annie Lumsden) for a drunken night out on the town.

Amy ends up heading back home early when things become a little too crazy for her liking, but there's just no stopping Chloe and Danielle, who even decide to steal the Ramsay Street sign for a laugh.

Chloe hatches a plan to abandon the sign in Federation Square in the city, but just as she and Danielle are trying to drunkenly load it into the car, the police come along to stop them.

With sirens blaring in the distance, Danielle does a runner and forces Chloe to face the music, as Mishti Sharma (Scarlet Vas) arrests her for theft.

Will Chloe show any remorse when she eventually sobers up?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel* 5.

----------

MellBee (06-08-2018), Ruffed_lemur (07-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan sparks controversy by charging men to date her
Will Mark ruin her money-making plan?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...n-controversy/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan sparks concern from her loved ones next week as she comes up with an unusual way to make some extra cash.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) realises that she could make a fortune by charging men for her time, but her antics don't go down well with her protective brother Mark.

The storyline begins on screen this Wednesday (August 22), as a bored Chloe accepts a lunch invitation from a wealthy widower.

Chloe is shocked when the guy later hands her $300 in return for her company, which gives her the idea of making this a more permanent way to boost her finances.

Viewers will see that Chloe's dates with the guys are purely platonic, as she's charging just for her company and nothing else.

Mark (Scott McGregor) doesn't agree with Chloe's paid dates and is determined to make sure that his sister isn't meeting up with anyone dodgy.

As Chloe prepares for another meeting next week, worried Mark takes some advice from Piper Willis and stalks the latest guy on social media to find out whether he can really be trusted.

After a quick search, Mark barges into The Waterhole and interrupts by telling Chloe that her date is married.

Chloe isn't shocked at all by Mark's revelation as she already knew this, but his embarrassing intervention humiliates her client and he rushes out.

Mark is left sheepish as Chloe confronts him for ruining her latest date â can she forgive him for this?


*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (21-08-2018), MellBee (20-08-2018), Ruffed_lemur (20-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digitalspy article:


*Neighbours scandal as Chloe Brennan is accused of sleeping with Shane Rebecchi
Dipi lashes out in a furious showdown next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...i-accusations/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan faces Dipi Rebecchi's fury next week, as she's accused of crossing the line with Shane.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) has recently been boosting her income by going on paid dates with a number of men, charging them for the pleasure of her company.

Next week's episodes see the storyline take a new twist when Chloe's family realise that her latest guy is someone they already know.

Playing detective, Aaron (Matt Wilson) and Mark (Scott McGregor) initially assume that Karl Kennedy is the guy in question when they spot him having an intense conversation with their sister, but it turns out that they have the wrong end of the stick.

Paul Robinson also gets wind of the paid date service that's taking place on Lassiters grounds and becomes determined to shut it down, even though Chloe isn't doing anything physical with her clients.

Using his own detective skills, Paul anonymously books a session and heads off to meet the mystery woman who's at the centre of the drama.

When Paul arrives at the rendezvous point, he sees Chloe with Shane and goes straight to Dipi to let her know that her husband is paying for dates.

A heartbroken Dipi (Sharon Johal) jumps to the conclusion that Shane has resorted to sexual encounters with Chloe after their recent marriage woes.

Deciding to act first and ask questions later, Dipi confronts Chloe on Ramsay Street and humiliates her in front of their neighbours.

Although there's an innocent explanation for Shane's secret meetings, there could still be big consequences for Chloe's sneaky side hustle.

Paul wants to get rid of Chloe from Lassiters and warns Terese to use ruthless tactics by "performance-managing" her out of the job. But when Chloe later finds out about Terese and Leo's secret fling, will the tables turn once again?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 18 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (10-09-2018), MellBee (10-09-2018), Ruffed_lemur (11-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan gets a shock as newcomer Pierce Greyson arrives
Will she agree to let him be her next client?*

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan catches the attention of a charming multi-millionaire next week.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) immediately impresses show newcomer Pierce Greyson when they're introduced at Lassiters.

The day in question sees the hotel staff put under strict instruction to be on their A-games for Pierce's arrival, as the business will get a lucrative contract if they manage to impress him.

Leo Tanaka also has a personal warning for Chloe, explaining that it's crucial Pierce doesn't find out about her paid dates service, just in case he'd be morally opposed to it.

Despite Leo's warnings, it doesn't take long for Pierce to find one of Chloe's business cards lying around, and he approaches her when he finds out that she's the mastermind behind the idea.

Fearful that she's ruined everything, Chloe begs Pierce not to let this affect his thoughts on whether to do business with Lassiters.

Much to Chloe's surprise, though, the only reason Pierce is so interested is that he'd like to book a date himself. How will Chloe react?

Former Bachelor star Tim Robards was announced for the role of Pierce in July.

Speaking at the time, Tim explained: "At the start of this year I made the decision to make acting the top of my priority list and I've been putting in the work behind closed doors with different coaches â pushing myself out of my comfort zone and then this role came up so I'm super excited.

"I've really enjoyed exploring the character. Pierce Greyson has a number layers to him so he is really interesting to play. He is a hybrid of a Harvey Specter, sprinkle of Christian Grey and little bit of Robert Redford, so it's been great fun to explore.

"I watched Neighbours as a kid so to be on the set with such iconic characters like Paul Robinson, Toadie and Susan is an amazing experience â the entire cast and crew have been so welcoming."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, October 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (24-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

DigitalSpy article:

*
Neighbours reveals an indecent proposal story for Chloe Brennan and newcomer Pierce
Could Chloe be tempted?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...cent-proposal/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan will receive an indecent proposal from newcomer Pierce Greyson next week.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) has spent the past few weeks charging men to go on dates with her â but she has a strict condition that she's offering up her company and nothing more.

This fortnight, the situation starts to change when Chloe meets new arrival Pierce (Tim Robards), a charming multi-millionaire who's considering doing a business deal with Lassiters.

When Pierce finds out about Chloe's paid dates service, he asks to become one of her clients but is left disappointed when she turns him down, fearing it's a bad idea due to his connection with Lassiters.

Refusing to take no for an answer, Pierce changes tactics by booking a date with Chloe under a different name to trick her into spending time with him.

The pair end up getting along surprisingly well and later have a particularly successful second date, which sees Pierce show a sympathetic understanding as Chloe confides her reservations over Tyler's inevitable release from prison.

However, as the night comes to an end, Chloe is shellshocked when Pierce offers to reward her handsomely if she'll accompany him back to his hotel room.

Although Chloe doesn't rush into anything, she confides in Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) about how she is tempted to take their arrangement beyond "non-contact" dating.

When Elly expresses her concerns over the situation and tries to talk Chloe out of it, her well-meaning advice backfires as Chloe defiantly vows to make her own mind up.

Chloe later turns up to Pierce's hotel room and is gifted with a beautiful and expensive necklace, but she tells him she'll be turning down his proposition. Is it really the last we've seen of these two together?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, October 12 and Friday, October 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*.

----------

Bossy7 (03-10-2018), MellBee (02-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan makes shock exit plan as Pierce Greyson's devotion intensifies
Will she leave Australia behind?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ock-exit-plan/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan vows to leave the country next week as the pressure of her relationship with Pierce Greyson finally takes its toll.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) has become romantically involved with Pierce after he wooed her with expensive gifts, but he seems to feel much more strongly for her than she does in return.

Next week's episodes see Chloe grow increasingly concerned over the extent of Pierce's feelings for her, knowing that she doesn't reciprocate them.

Although Chloe is keen to call time on the relationship, she fears this would ruin everything for Terese Willis, who's teamed up with Pierce (Tim Robards) to oust Paul Robinson from the hotel.

Although Pierce seems to be on board with Terese's plans, he has no real interest in Lassiters and threatens to drop out of the whole deal if he loses Chloe.

Feeling trapped, Chloe gets talked into taking a weekend 'business trip' with Pierce to a luxury ski lodge.

Chloe knows that Pierce will have romance in mind once they're alone in the cosy location, so she shares a secret that she hopes will put him off â her Huntington's diagnosis.

Surprisingly, a besotted Pierce is hugely supportive over Chloe's revelation and promises that it only deepens his devotion to her.

The next morning, Pierce wakes up to find the chalet empty as Chloe has finally reached breaking point and has done a runner.

As Pierce spreads the word that Chloe has disappeared, Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) is relieved to receive a call from her.

Chloe wants Elly to give her a change of clothes, but when they meet up, she also asks to be brought one more thing â her passport.

Chloe explains that the stress of recent events has become too much for her, so she's taking the first flight out of Australia. Will Elly agree to help, and will Chloe really leave?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, November 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (05-11-2018), tammyy2j (06-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not understand Chloe's devotion and loyalty to Terese

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan finally shares her health secret with Aaron and Mark
Aaron's baby plans force Chloe to come clean.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...tons-revealed/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan has devastating news for her family next week as she finally tells them the truth about her health.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) has spent the past few months keeping quiet about how she's been diagnosed with Huntington's disease, a degenerative brain disorder for which there is no cure.

Next week's episodes see Chloe realise that she'll have to break her silence as her brother Aaron (Matt Wilson) starts making plans for a family with his husband David.

After looking into their options, the happy couple decide on surrogacy and agree to use Aaron's DNA.

Chloe panics when she hears the news and subtly tries to convince the pair that David (Takaya Honda) should be the donor instead.

When Chloe's interference fails, she finally tells her brothers the truth â she has the gene for Huntington's disease and they might too.

Shocked by the revelation, Mark (Scott McGregor) takes immediate action by booking himself and Aaron in for a genetic test.

While Mark is keen to get an answer, Aaron's fears take hold and he decides that he'd rather continue living life not knowing.

How will David and the Brennan family react when Aaron refuses the test?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 28 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (19-11-2018), badirene (19-11-2018), MellBee (21-11-2018), Ruffed_lemur (19-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours lines up surprise kiss scene for Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway
There's also an unexpected proposal coming up.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...y-conway-kiss/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan betrays her brother Mark next week by making a move on his girlfriend Elly Conway.

The friends are having a heart-to-heart at the Kennedy house when Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) spontaneously acts on some secret feelings for Elly.

Next week's episodes see Elly (Jodi Anasta) left devastated when Erinsborough High's new temporary principal Jane Harris fires her.

Jane has been told that she needs to reduce the staff numbers by one, and her decision is made easy when Elly breaks a new rule which bans the teachers from going off-site during working hours.

Elly turns to Chloe as she processes the upsetting news, not wanting to burden Mark (Scott McGregor) or her auntie Susan with her career crisis.

Although Elly is grateful for the support, she's taken aback when Chloe clearly feels a much deeper connection and kisses her.

Realising she's misread the signals, Chloe immediately apologises to Elly and tries to brush it off â but that could be easier said than done.

The ladies don't get a chance to discuss it any further when Mark arrives and reveals that his test results, which will reveal whether he has Huntington's disease, are due in the morning.

The next day, Elly decides that it's time to make a major commitment to Mark, surprising him with a marriage proposal.

Romantic Elly reveals that her love is unconditional, no matter what the test results say, so a delighted Mark accepts her proposal. There's later relief all round when it's revealed that Mark doesn't have the Huntington's gene.

Once the day's events have sunk in, Chloe takes a private moment with Elly and assures her that the kiss meant nothing.

In reality, Chloe is starting to fall hard for her future sister-in-law â is there trouble ahead?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, December 5 and Thursday, December 6 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (26-11-2018), MellBee (26-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan to declare her love for Elly Conway
Elly and Mark's engagement party takes a surprising turn.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...y-conway-love/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan declares her love for Elly Conway later this month as her feelings for her friend continue to grow.

As revealed earlier this week, a surprising storyline twist will see Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) kiss Elly during a heart-to-heart at the Kennedy house â before backtracking and insisting that it was a stupid mistake.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) gets engaged to Chloe's brother Mark the day after the kiss and seemingly doesn't think much further about what happened.

For Chloe, the surprise moment appears to mean much more and she struggles to keep a lid on her emotions during Mark and Elly's engagement party at The Waterhole a few days later.

Chloe decides to knock back a few drinks to take her mind off her problems, but when the booze gets the better of her, she makes an impromptu speech in front of the gathered guests and shocks everyone by revealing the Brennan family's Huntington's dramas.

When Chloe's drinking causes her to become unwell later on, Elly kindly takes the time to look after her in the bar's beer garden.

Chloe goes overboard in her gratitude and declares her love for Elly, who's once again left stunned by her friend's apparent romantic feelings for her.

The next morning, Chloe goes into damage limitation mode for a second time, telling Elly that she's overly affectionate when drunk and tells everyone that she loves them.

Elly buys the explanation and invites Chloe to be a bridesmaid at the wedding. Chloe accepts, but will it be a heartbreaking experience as she watches her brother marry the woman she loves?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, December 12 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (01-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours shock for Chloe Brennan as her ex-girlfriend Mel arrives
She's not a welcome visitor.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...melissa-lohan/

Neighbours introduces Chloe Brennan's ex-girlfriend next week after her brother Aaron does some meddling.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) is left furious when Aaron decides to make contact with her old flame Melissa Lohan, played by show newcomer Jacqui Purvis.

The drama starts when Aaron (Matt Wilson) notices that Chloe is spending lots of time with Elly Conway in the aftermath of the shock siege at Harold's Cafe.

Aaron starts to wonder whether Chloe is over-investing in her friendship with Elly (Jodi Anasta), and when he pushes his sister to open up, she confesses to him about how she's in love with Mark's fiancÃ©e.

Although shocked by Chloe's confession, loyal Aaron wants to find a way to help his sister and gets an idea when he learns that Fay is still in touch with Mel.

Aaron invites Mel to Erinsborough in the hope that it'll help to cheer Chloe up, but he instantly regrets it when Fay mentions that Mel was very intense and Chloe wouldn't want to see her.

A few days later, Aaron continues to worry about Chloeâs feelings for Elly and starts finding excuses to supervise them.

When Chloe gets annoyed, Aaron promises not to interfere any more â but has to confess to his other meddling when Mel knocks on the door of the Brennan house. 

Chloe is appalled by Aaron's antics, but will she be able to get rid of Mel?
*
Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, January 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.
*

----------

badirene (14-01-2019), MellBee (14-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (15-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours hints Chloe Brennan's ex-girlfriend Melissa Lohan is a villain in new scenes
She targets Amy for her own benefit.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...lohan-villain/

Neighbours newcomer Melissa Lohan makes a villainous move next week â targeting Amy Williams with a sneaky sabotage attempt.

Melissa (Jacqui Purvis) is an ex-girlfriend of Chloe Brennan, who gets invited to Erinsborough by Aaron in upcoming episodes.

Aaron makes contact with Melissa in the hope of distracting Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) from her feelings for their brother Mark's fiancÃ©e Elly Conway.

Chloe is not pleased to see Melissa as their time together ended badly, but following some encouragement from her loved ones, she later gives Melissa a chance â telling her that she can stay in Erinsborough and they'll see what happens next.

After a few days checking out what Erinsborough has to offer, cunning Mel sets her sights on possible business possibilities in the area.

Mel is a real estate agent and sees the Robinson Pines development as her golden ticket â and she's not scared to use ruthless methods to get what she wants.

As Amy (Zoe Cramond) prepares a sales pitch event for the development, Mel finds a way to sabotage an important email that she's sending out to potential buyers.

The next day, Amy is caught unawares when prospective buyers turn up for her meet-and-greet several hours early, thanks to Melâs sly antics with the email.

Springing into action, Amy begs her ex-boyfriend Gary Canning to help her out of the crisis.

Mel also skilfully takes advantage of the chaos to offer her services, proving herself to be a great salesperson. Amy's dad Paul is so impressed that he offers Mel a role on the project.

Although Amy will still be in charge, she can't help fearing that Paul is losing faith in her. Is Mel only just getting started with her games?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, January 31 and Friday, February 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (21-01-2019), MellBee (21-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Aaron is a nice guy but so stupid

----------

kaz21 (21-01-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Neighbours social media is really going for it with this storyline. Today they ask how long Chloe and Elly can resist temptation. From what I've seen there is no temptation. Nothing obvious simmering away anyway.

----------

Anne N (22-01-2019), kaz21 (22-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

No temptation as Elly has zero romantic interest in Chloe. If she did then yes

----------

kaz21 (22-01-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

Credit where credit due, Jacqui Purvis is an excellent actress. Hope she sticks around/evolves into a regular and the character redeems herself. About time casting and producers brought in talented performers.

----------

Bossy7 (03-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Exclusive: Neighbours star April Rose Pengilly teases "shocking" storylines for Chloe and a possible future with Elly
Could they get together?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-elly-future/

Neighbours star April Rose Pengilly has hinted at longer-term storylines for Chloe Brennan after fans started shipping her and Elly Conway as Ramsay Street's next big couple.

Chloe has fallen in love with Elly (Jodi Anasta) in recent months, sparking a new 'Chelly' ship online as viewers started campaigning for them to be together.

So far it hasn't been totally clear whether Elly â who's currently engaged to Chloe's brother Mark â will ever feel the same way. So when Digital Spy caught up with April today (February 5), we asked whether fans are right to have hope that Chloe and Elly could become a proper couple.

April replied: "To be honest I never know what the writers have in store, so maybe they will down the track? I'm not sure how much I can say or give away over what we're filming currently.

"But I heard some potential storylines today that were really shocking, so I actually have to go and have a meeting about what's coming up for my character!

"Anything's possible, so you never know."

Discussing the reaction to 'Chelly', she continued: "It's surprised all of us. I actually had a meeting with the producers the other day and I asked: 'Did you know this storyline was going to take off and captivate people so much?' They said: 'No, we had no idea!'

"Jodi and I are absolutely blown away by all of the love and support. We really appreciate it, but it was totally unexpected.

"We shoot so much content and so many episodes that it was just another storyline to us, but obviously a very important and beautiful one that we wanted to portray correctly. It was one of many great storylines that we get.

"The reaction was a real surprise but we're very grateful."

Chloe is currently concentrating on rebuilding her relationship with her ex-girlfriend Mel Lohan (Jacqui Purvis), but upcoming episodes see Aaron Brennan repeatedly accuse Elly of jealousy when she seems to be opposing the reunion.

Weighing in on whether Elly is concerned or genuinely jealous, April replied: "I think Elly's not really sure herself. She gets accused by Aaron of being jealous.

"Elly is a bit lost and maybe she is developing feelings for Chloe. With everything going on with Mark and having to keep secrets from him, I think it's really overwhelming for her but it's not really clear."

On the all-important question of whether Chloe is better suited to Elly or Mel, April laughed: "I think I have to say I'm Team Chelly! It seems like most of the fans are as well.

"When I first came into the show, I had a scene where Chloe briefly flirted with Elly. That first week, I had a meeting with the head writer and was told that they would explore a same-sex relationship down the track for Chloe. They wanted to slowly explore that she's bisexual.

"He said, 'We might get Chloe together with one of the other characters'. I said, 'Maybe Elly?' but he told me, 'Oh absolutely not, I don't think Elly would be into that!' 

"But after that brief flirty scene, there were so many tweets and people making memes of it, so I think they did say, 'Okay, maybe we should explore that!'"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*.

----------

MellBee (05-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan accuses Mel Lohan of arson after terrifying garage fire
Will Mel decide to 'fess up?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...l-lohan-arson/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan will accuse Mel Lohan of committing arson next week, as suspicion grows over a mysterious fire at the garage.

As we revealed recently, Mel (Jacqui Purvis) will set fire to the local business as part of her masterplan to snap the place up on behalf of Robinson Pines.

Mel messes up badly by starting the blaze while Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) is sleeping inside, taking a power nap during a busy night shift.

Bea almost loses her life in the ensuing drama, only being rescued from the flames when her boyfriend Ned Willis (Ben Hall) comes looking for her and stumbles across the dangerous situation.

The aftermath of the fire sees Bea rightly become convinced that Mel was responsible, knowing that she's been pushing for Lucas Fitzgerald to sell up.

Bea isn't scared to confront Mel and demands to know where she was when the fire started, but loyal Chloe leaps to her girlfriend's defence.

Things get worse for Bea when Lucas goes ahead and sells the garage, leaving her effectively jobless.

Later in the week, Chloe starts to feel unsettled around Mel after noticing how ruthless she's becoming in her mission to buy up more properties for Robinson Pines.

Chloe also notices that Mel has no sympathy for Bea's employment situation, which doesn't sit right with her either.

The final straw for Chloe comes when her brother Aaron mentions a faulty powerboard he found in the house and gave Mel to dispose of. This is a particularly damning clue, as the police have already confirmed that the garage fire was started due to a faulty powerboard.

Finally confronting Mel, no-nonsense Chloe accuses her of starting the fire at the garage. Will Mel admit to it?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

why does she not care and worry for mark

----------

Anne N (09-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> why does she not care and worry for mark


If she loved her bro she would put him first no matter how much she wants Elly - which would never happen anyway even if Mark took off. Very selfish which is why Mark gives her the boot  :Big Grin:

----------

Anne N (09-03-2019), kaz21 (09-03-2019), lizann (09-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

she is a bunny boiler with elly

----------

Anne N (12-03-2019), kaz21 (12-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> she is a bunny boiler with elly


It is very unhealthy

----------

Anne N (12-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Just watched Mark's reaction to Sonya dying. A bad panic attack and close to a breakdown by the looks of it. For Chloe to add to his pain by sleeping with Elly is almost unforgivable

----------

Anne N (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (13-03-2019)

----------


## Danners9

..and worse still, trying to prevent Aaron from looking for Mark just so that she may have a chance with Elly. 

A proper heel turn, to use wrestling parlance.

----------

Anne N (13-03-2019), Aussieguy (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (13-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

And telling her mum, there won’t be a wedding, and trying to get Ellie to cancel stuff.

----------

Anne N (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (13-03-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Elly is to blame for all this too.  She's no innocent, and she's used Chloe too.

----------

kaz21 (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Elly definitely took advantage of Chloe’s feelings for her.

----------

lizann (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Elly is to blame for all this too.  She's no innocent, and she's used Chloe too.


yes it takes two but chloe showed no concern for mark when he was missing, at least elle did and guilt

i think chloe has psycho issues too attached fixated on elle

----------

Anne N (13-03-2019), kaz21 (13-03-2019), Pantherboy (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan left humiliated after shock accusations from Aaron
What is she really hiding?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-accusations/

Neighbours' Chloe Brennan is accused of meeting men for money again next week, as her disapproving brother Aaron gets the wrong idea.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) arouses Aaron's suspicions after agreeing to move in with Aaron and David at their new home in Number 32, paying three months' rent upfront.

Resourceful Chloe has cash to spare after making a secret business deal with Paul Robinson, but her sudden turnaround in fortunes leaves Aaron (Matt Wilson) curious.

When Chloe also starts wearing flashy new clothes and jewellery, Aaron decides it's time to confront his sister to find out what she's up to.

Aaron takes his husband David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) with him to confront Chloe and they find her entertaining a male investor.

Jumping to conclusions, Aaron accuses Chloe of charging men for her company again â leaving her mortified.

Chloe is unable to convince Aaron that she earned the cash legitimately, but clearly isn't ready to spill the beans about her secret arrangement with Paul just yet.

Resorting to Plan B, Chloe lies that she has taken out a new credit card and the debt is already piling up.

Aaron kindly offers Chloe free board until she gets herself back on track. Needing someone who'll actually pay rent, he then invites Ramsay Street returnee Kyle Canning (Christopher Milligan) to move in too.

Later on, Chloe complains to Paul (Stefan Dennis) that their special project is starting to cause problems.

Paul sympathises with Chloe's dramas, but urges her to keep her eye on the prize as their special project is too important to give up on. What are they really up to?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (25-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (26-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Chloe Brennan's next love interest as chemistry brews at Number 32.
Is this the start of a new romance?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ing-chemistry/

Neighbours teases a possible romantic connection between Chloe Brennan and Kyle Canning next week.

The pair grow close after moving in together at Number 32, which is about to become a new share house for Ramsay Street.

We've already seen Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) agree to move in with her brother Aaron and his husband David Tanaka at the house, which was previously rented by Shane Rebecchi and his family.

This week's episodes will also see Aaron and David offer a room to Kyle (Christopher Milligan) following his surprise return to Erinsborough.

The new arrangement gets off to a tricky start when Aaron (Matt Wilson) and David (Takaya Honda) notice Chloe and Kyle getting along like a house on fire.

Keen to avoid any unnecessary complications, Aaron and David lay down the law by insisting that there'll be no hooking up between any of the residents â apart from themselves, of course.

Chloe is furious at being treated like a child, so unsurprisingly decides to defy Aaron and David's orders by doing the opposite.

Chloe steps up her flirtations around Kyle â will this be the start of something between them?

Viewers know that Chloe is currently free and single as she tries to move on from her feelings for her sister-in-law Elly Conway.

Elly is also trying to move on from the cheating scandal, but she's got herself embroiled in more secrets and deception along the way.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (01-04-2019), MellBee (01-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

chloe hooks up more than bra hooks, now back to boys

----------


## Bossy7

The writers have throw Chloe’s character under the bus!!!  I cannot take her seriously !  Why can’t she throw herself into work, anything other then another hookup!!

----------


## Aussieguy

Called it. Chloe is Kyle's type. Inevitable.

----------


## lizann

> The writers have throw Chloe’s character under the bus!!!  I cannot take her seriously !  Why can’t she throw herself into work, anything other then another hookup!!


is she even trying to repair things with mark?

----------


## Danners9

> is she evening trying to repair things with mark?


Consequences are for other people.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Chloe Brennan cons Paul Robinson in shock bribe storyline
She plays Paul at his own game next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...paul-robinson/

Neighbours fans will see Chloe Brennan make a sneaky move next week, as she cons money out of Paul Robinson.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) realises she can enjoy the best of both worlds when Paul tries to bribe her to stay away from Kyle Canning.

As we've already revealed, Paul (Stefan Dennis) grows concerned when he spots how close Chloe and Kyle are becoming. He fears this will jeopardise his masterplan to use Kyle's presence to break up Gary and Amy.

Needing Kyle (Christopher Milligan) to be free and single â and therefore a potential love rival to Gary â scheming Paul offers Chloe a substantial sum of money to keep her distance from him.

Next week, Chloe will weigh up the pros and cons of Paul's offer â ultimately deciding she doesn't want to waste time with Kyle if he really does still have feelings for Amy (Zoe Cramond).

At Amy and Gary's engagement party, Chloe is surprised to learn Amy and Kyle used to enjoy hooking up in the laundry room.

Using this knowledge to her advantage, Chloe sets up a similar X-rated moment between herself and Kyle, before orchestrating for Amy to catch them in the act. 

Playing detective, Chloe believes she can analyse the reaction from Kyle to check whether he has any feelings for Amy.

Although Kyle does seem to be thrown off kilter by the highly awkward moment, he later reassures Chloe that his feelings for Amy are firmly in the past.

With Chloe finally assured that she has nothing to worry about, she decides to keep seeing Kyle in secret and betray Paul by accepting his offer of money anyway.

Is Chloe making a mistake by playing Paul at his own game?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Consequences are for other people.


she is selfish and conniving, why work with paul against amy, she learnt nothing from her ex and elly situations

----------

kayuqtuq (30-04-2019), kaz21 (30-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

has she noticed roxy yet, another idiot, well matched

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours mystery for Chloe Brennan as Pierce Greyson returns
Is he back for her, or another secret reason?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...eyson-returns/

Neighbours fans will see Chloe Brennan left intrigued next week as Pierce Greyson makes his return.

Show bosses have revealed that Pierce makes his comeback on Tuesday, May 21 â and this time he's sticking around for good.

When Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) first hears that Pierce is back, she is surprised by the unexpected news and finds herself wondering about his motives.

Chloe hopes for answers when she seeks out Pierce, but he clearly isn't giving much away when he decides to leave after just a brief catch-up.

Despite Pierce giving her the brush-off, Chloe convinces herself that he's playing hard to get â developing a theory that he came back for her.

Later in the week, Chloe is rocked by the news that her brother Mark Brennan has split from Elly Conway.

Chloe wishes she could comfort both Mark and Elly following the split, but thinks that it wouldn't be appropriate after the big role she played in their problems earlier this year.

Surprisingly, Pierce pops up to make Chloe feel better about the situation when they cross paths again by chance. Pierce warmly encourages Chloe to confide in him, sensing that she needs support.

Chloe expects a follow-up text from Pierce afterwards, but when he fails to get in touch, she starts to reconsider her idea that he returned to win her back. Does Pierce have another agenda?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (13-05-2019), MellBee (13-05-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

Can’t believe they have given Pierce a full time gig!!  Waste of a character.  Does nothing for me.  I’m betting a CHELLY hookup so who cares why he’s back.  Never know, between Vance and Pierce, Terese will have her hands full. Paul Who???

----------


## Danners9

Chloe has looked really desperate with this whole Pierce return. There was zero encouragement. All fantasy.

----------

kaz21 (08-06-2019), lizann (08-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Chloe has looked really desperate with this whole Pierce return. There was zero encouragement. All fantasy.


she is annoying

----------

kayuqtuq (09-06-2019), kaz21 (08-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to revisit Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway's feelings for each other
Could they still reunite?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nway-feelings/

Neighbours has hinted that another chapter of Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway's romance storyline is on the way.

New spoilers have revealed that the pair's feelings for each other will be revisited next week, as Elly (Jodi Anasta) has a sexy dream about Chloe.

Upcoming episodes see Elly and Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) spend time together as friends again, which includes having massages at the Kennedy house.

As Elly relaxes, she drops off to sleep for a moment and is surprised to have a racy dream about her old flame.

Elly questions whether this means she still has feelings for Chloe and confesses to her about what happened. Chloe laughs it off and claims that dreams are meaningless, but she's secretly encouraged by the revelation.

When Chloe's other love interest Pierce Greyson then asks her out for a drink, she turns him down as she's now more focused on Elly instead.

Chloe ends up confiding in her brother Aaron about how she's feeling, confirming that she has never fully closed the door on her feelings for Elly and hopes they still have a chance together.

When Mark finds out about this, he confronts Elly and warns her not to give his sister false hope after all of the trouble she has caused for the Brennan family already.

Elly isn't impressed by Mark's interference but does later set her boundaries with Chloe, explaining that she just wants to be friends as dating isn't on her radar at the moment. Can Chloe accept this?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 29, Tuesday, July 30 and Wednesday, July 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MandaPanda (22-07-2019), MellBee (22-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

ffs again, just kill off chloe come go bad again finn escape robert andrea or anyone

----------


## Rowdydog12

Ok can someone kill off Chloe? Maybe bring back bouncer and he bites her and she gets rabies and falls off a cliff while drinking weed kill from the nursery.

----------

kayuqtuq (25-07-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Chloe?  I'd get rid of Elly!

----------

CookieTargaryen (29-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Chloe?  I'd get rid of Elly!


Agreed she's the one getting Chloe's hopes up again knowing she has no interest in her.  If she wasn't 100% sure she wanted the same thing as Chloe should have kept the dream to herself

----------

kaz21 (25-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (26-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Chloe?  I'd get rid of Elly!


both need going

----------

Anne N (25-07-2019), MellBee (26-07-2019), Mirjam (25-07-2019), tammyy2j (29-07-2019)

----------


## kayuqtuq

> both need going


Roxy and Bea, too.

----------

Anne N (26-07-2019), lizann (28-07-2019), MellBee (26-07-2019), Mirjam (26-07-2019), tammyy2j (29-07-2019)

----------


## Danners9

She's become a goofy comedy character.

The Huntingtons thing isn't mentioned as much anymore. The serious drama has given way to short sharp failed romances.

Revisiting the Elly storyline is another u-turn but we've already seen it. Hope they do something a bit different.


Agree on Roxy. Awful. Messy.

----------

kaz21 (28-07-2019), Mirjam (29-07-2019), tammyy2j (29-07-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> She's become a goofy comedy character.
> 
> The Huntingtons thing isn't mentioned as much anymore. The serious drama has given way to short sharp failed romances.
> 
> Revisiting the Elly storyline is another u-turn but we've already seen it. Hope they do something a bit different.
> 
> 
> Agree on Roxy. Awful. Messy.


I wouldn't expect the ' Huntingtons thing ' to keep being mentioned.  Chloe has accepted it now.

Plenty of drama with Dee's storyline.  I think it's amazing!

----------

Mirjam (29-07-2019), Pantherboy (29-07-2019)

----------


## Danners9

are you in the wrong thread? What has Dee got to do with Chloe?

Do you think I meant the drama in the show has gone? I did not. The dramatic element of Chloe's character has given way to her becoming a goofy comedy character, because now they don't mention the condition or even the effect of the symptoms, not even for continuity purposes (*not saying they should throw it in there but occasional hints or glances from concerned friends/fam).

Now it looks like they are going to change tone again by revisiting the relationship with Elly, which we've already seen and could be a disappointing storyline as a result.

----------


## catholly

If there was ever a time for Chloe and Elly I think it's passed... Don't like all the flip flopping. But I do like Chloe as a character, I think she's fun and quite sweet.

----------

kaz21 (29-07-2019), Pantherboy (30-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2019)

----------


## kaz21

I agree. Not the time. Also I don’t think Ellie really has feelings for her. Just hormones.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours finally confirms reunion for Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway
At last!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...onway-reunion/

Neighbours finally reunites Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway next week as they agree to go on a date.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) is refusing to give up on Elly and is delighted when her persistence pays off in romantic scenes.

Having secured the blessing of her brother Mark, an excited Chloe approaches Elly (Jodi Anasta) and suggests that they should give dating a try.

Elly is taken aback by Chloe's idea and doesn't get a chance to give her response, as she's suddenly whisked away to deal with her latest work dramas at Erinsborough High.

With irate school mum Angela Lane demanding that Elly is sacked for allowing herself to be blackmailed by a student, Susan Kennedy sets up a meeting to resolve the situation.

Elly's future looks bleak when Angela refuses to back down, but her job is saved when Kirsha Rebecchi and Angela's own daughter Lacy both organise a petition to keep her at the school. Realising she's outnumbered, Angela has to back down.

Pleased that her troubles seem to be over, Elly heads back to see Chloe at an Erinsborough music festival and agrees to the date.

Life for 'Chelly' still isn't smooth sailing, as Chloe's brother Aaron fears that she's getting carried away and setting herself up for more future heartbreak.

Aaron even confronts Elly and warns her not to use Chloe as a 'guinea pig' to test the waters of dating women, leaving Elly confused about her feelings again.

When the pair meet for their date, Elly confides in Chloe about how she has never thought about her sexuality in much depth before and this new-found situation is starting to overwhelm her. 

Chloe reminds Elly that she's under no pressure to put a label on herself and should simply enjoy the date. Finally relaxing, Elly shares a passionate kiss with Chloe.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 12 and Friday, August 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-08-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

I know Neighbours now has a more broad rating but you would think the 'dream' kiss between Ellie and Chloe pushed the boundaries!  Pretty erotic for 6PM :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (05-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up trouble for Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway after their reunion
Are they moving too quickly?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nion-troubles/

Neighbours fans will see Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway's reunion get off to a challenging start next week.

Show bosses have previously confirmed that Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) and Elly (Jodi Anasta) are about to finally become a proper couple â but their future won't be plain sailing.

Next week's episodes explore the aftermath of the pair's decision, as their loved-up behaviour upsets Chloe's brother Mark (Scott McGregor) â even though he has given them his blessing.

When Mark sees Chloe and Elly on a high after their amazing first date, he selflessly invites them to stay for a barbecue that he has planned with Aaron, David and Kyle.

Aaron worries that Mark isn't as accepting of the "Chelly" situation as he's making out, but David warns him that it's time to stop meddling.

However, when Mark hears that the reunited couple have kissed and that Chloe will be accompanying Elly to her latest ultrasound, his faÃ§ade crumbles and he admits that he can't help feeling replaced.

Meanwhile, Chloe has worries of her own to deal with when Kyle questions her on whether she has fully considered the realities of dating a pregnant woman.

Kyle's question proves to be a good one, as Chloe feels way out of her depth at Elly's ultrasound.

Determined not to let this get in the way of the relationship she has wanted for months, Chloe seeks David's advice and gets all the nitty-gritty details about being pregnant.

Chloe then goes to Elly with new-found knowledge and a willingness to be part of her pregnancy, but there's a sense that it may all be happening too quickly.

The next day, Elly also invites Chloe to join her at a prenatal yoga session. When this attracts the attention of Finn Kelly, he worries that Chloe is becoming a stand-in for his brother Shaun, who's the baby's father.

Tensions come to a head when Elly continues to air her concerns over Finn's relationship with her sister Bea Nilsson. 

Finn fires back at Elly and accuses her of being hypocritical, claiming that she's using Chloe for support when she's unsure if she even wants a relationship. 

Can Chloe and Elly get past these early troubles?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 19 and Tuesday, August 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (12-08-2019), MellBee (12-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up shock split for Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway
All over already?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-conway-split/

Neighbours' newest couple Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway are splitting up already.

The pair go their separate ways next week, just days after agreeing to finally explore the possibility of a relationship.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is the one who gets cold feet at first, feeling uncomfortable when Chloe refers to her as her "girlfriend" in front of Pierce Greyson.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) is keen to show Pierce how well things are going between her and Elly, but her over-enthusiastic behaviour backfires.

Elly reminds Chloe that she's still figuring out what this relationship means for her and wants to take things slowly. Although Chloe initially takes this on board, she fears that Elly will have even less time for her once the baby is born.

Realising that they're just not on the same page, Chloe makes the heartbreaking decision to call it off with Elly before things get even more complicated.

Elly is shocked by Chloe's choice and tries to protest, but she struggles to find the right answer to the concerns that Chloe is voicing. As a result, they promise to remain friends and end their romantic journey.

Word of the split soon gets back to Pierce, who genuinely feels bad for Chloe and the tough decision she has just made.

Watching the pair interact with interest, David and Aaron tell Chloe that it's obvious she's still very compatible with Pierce.

Although Chloe doesn't feel ready to move on from Elly just yet, is there still hope for her and Pierce?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 26 and Tuesday, August 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (20-08-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

It's obvious it wouldn't last as Chloe and Pierce are together in the opening, as are Amy and Kyle.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new romance twist for Chloe Brennan after Elly Conway split
Will she reunite with Pierc**e?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...way-aftermath/

Neighbours fans will see Chloe Brennan face a big decision over Pierce Greyson after she finds herself single again.

The show has confirmed that Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) will split from Elly Conway this week, just days after their decision to finally explore a romance together.

In the aftermath of the break-up, Pierce (Tim Robards) confronts Elly for texting Chloe too often as she tries to maintain their friendship â warning that it's causing more harm than good.

Pregnant Elly (Jodi Anasta) slips and falls on her tummy after the argument, leaving her fearing for the safety of her unborn baby. 

Fortunately, Pierce is still close enough to hear Elly's cries for help and ensure that she's rushed to hospital, where it's confirmed that mum and baby are both fine.

Chloe's relief turns to curiosity when she wants to know why Pierce was with Elly in the first place.

Pierce confesses that he confronted Elly over how her unsolicited texts were making Chloe feel, but this infuriates Chloe as she'd told him this in strict confidence.

First on Chloe's agenda is to speak to Elly herself, allowing them to have another honest conversation on where they stand.

lthough neither of them wants to lose their friendship, they agree that some space will be needed to move on from their short-lived relationship.

Later, Chloe remains angry with Pierce and makes it clear that he had no right to speak on her behalf.

Pushed to explain himself, Pierce blurts out that he's in love with Chloe.

Chloe is left reeling after Pierce's admission, knowing that she's still heartbroken over Elly but her feelings for Pierce never truly went away. Will it be too soon for her to start another romance?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, September 2 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (04-09-2019), MellBee (26-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours trouble for Chloe Brennan as Pierce's son Hendrix flirts with her
How long will she put up with him?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...drix-flirting/

Neighbours newcomer Hendrix is due to make his debut appearance on the Australian soap later this week, and his arrival is going to spell trouble for Chloe Brennan.

Chloe is currently in a relationship with Pierce Greyson after splitting from Elly Conway, but that will be put to the test when Hendrix turns up, fresh from being kicked out of boarding school.

Pierce was never there for Hendrix during the latter's childhood, and while Pierce wants to make up for lost time, his son is full of resentment.

In scenes that will air next week, Chloe will suggest a BBQ to help the two bond, only to find Hendrix arriving early and attempting to flirt with her.

That's just the beginning of her troubles, however, as Pierce is determined to find his son a place at a local private school. Unfortunately Hendrix's reputation means that the private schools won't want him, and Chloe's suggestion of Erinsborough will only serve to wind the teen up.

Chloe will then attempt to voice her discomfort to Pierce, but will change her mind when she hears how excited he is to reconnect with his child. How long will she put up with Hendrix for before he tries to cross the line?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

chloe should take a long trip to see her mother or travel the world

----------

MellBee (10-09-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Yep. Just a few weeks out of the show. Sometimes characters need to make you miss them.

She could return with a more positive outlook instead of going from relationship to relationship.

----------

MellBee (10-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Pierce proposing to Chloe is confirmed:



*Neighbours lines up proposal for Chloe Brennan and Pierce Greyson
Do they have a happy future?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...yson-proposal/

Neighbours airs a surprise proposal next week, as Pierce Greyson tries to show his commitment to Chloe Brennan.

Pierce (Tim Robards) pops the question publicly on the day of the Melbourne Cup, leaving his girlfriend overjoyed as she looks forward to their future together.

Next week's episodes are full of surprises for Chloe (April Rose Pengilly), starting off with the moment that she's invited to take over as General Manager at Lassiters on an acting basis.

Chloe is recruited by Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou), who falls on her sword and resigns in the wake of the hotel's sex tape scandal. Terese chooses Chloe as she believes that she'll still be able to pull her strings from behind the scenes.

Pleased that her life seems to be coming together, Chloe shares her happy news with Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta).

Elly is pleased for Chloe over the exciting job opportunity, but her mood turns sour when Chloe reveals that she's planning to ask Pierce to marry her at the long-awaited Melbourne Cup event.

When Elly doesn't take the news well, new tensions develop between her and Chloe and they leave the conversation on bad terms.

The following day, Chloe tries to focus on the Cup party, although her argument with Elly has left her full of doubt over her plans.

Fortunately, the day goes off without a hitch and the proposal idea is taken out of her hands anyway when Pierce gets in there first.

As magician Cosentino calls Chloe up to be part of his act, Pierce proposes to her and she gladly accepts.

Pierce, Chloe and Hendrix move into Number 24 together the next day, but there's an early setback when Chloe realises that Pierce hasn't told his son about her Huntington's disease.

As Chloe wonders how Hendrix will take it, will the new family's happiness be over before it even begins?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, November 4, Tuesday, November 5 and Wednesday, November 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Danners9

> Elly is pleased for Chloe over the exciting job opportunity, but her mood turns sour when Chloe reveals that she's planning to ask Pierce to marry her at the long-awaited Melbourne Cup event.
> 
> When Elly doesn't take the news well, new tensions develop between her and Chloe and they leave the conversation on bad terms.
> 
> The following day, Chloe tries to focus on the Cup party, although her argument with Elly has left her full of doubt over her plans.
> 
> ...
> As Chloe wonders how Hendrix will take it, will the new family's happiness be over before it even begins?


Ha, what. 
The value of Elly's input should be zero. Just like when Harlow was planning to tell Elly about Roxy and Mark. Who cares what she thinks.
Also, what could Hendrix say? So far he's been portrayed as so self-centred and thoughtless that what might happen 20-30yrs from now probably wouldn't even be a consideration. Is it going to be about any inheritance?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours drama as Chloe and Pierce's marriage comes under threat in 2020
Life as a hotel manager is about to get real for Chloe.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-threat-2020/

Neighbours is lining up new drama for Chloe and Pierce Greyson in 2020 as their marriage comes under threat.

Chloe is relishing her power-couple status with her new husband Pierce. However, life as general manager of Lassiters soon gets real as Lucy Robinson sets a series of challenging targets that Chloe and the staff must hit.

Failure to reach them would result in the hotel losing its Lassiters brand. Does Chloe have what it takes? It looks like Lucy isn't so sure.

Later, Chloe is rattled after Pierce's revelation that Lucy wants her fired. Pierce convinces Lucy to give Chloe a chance to prove herself, but Lucy doesn't feel Pierce can offer an unbiased assessment of Chloe's performance and sends out a consultant, Anita, to report back.

With her confidence shaken, Chloe turns to old mentor Terese Willis to help her impress Anita. 

Although she's forbidden to be involved with the hotel's dealings, Terese agrees â but this alliance could put Chloe's job in serious jeopardy as Terese isn't supposed to have anything to do with the hotel after the hidden camera scandal.

After working together, Chloe and Terese fight to save Chloe's job. But she's not the only one doubting her abilities.

Pierce soon comes to the uncomfortable realisation that the main reason he has fought to keep Chloe as the hotel manager is because she's his wife. Chloe overhears him admitting this, which spells trouble for the newlyweds.

Chloe is crushed after overhearing Pierce's lack of faith in her and confronts her husband over what she heard. 

She knows she has made mistakes but points out her managerial skills are achieving results. However, Paul is quick to prove her wrong and the wind is sucked out of Chloe's sails. 

Trying to fix things, Pierce pitches the idea of Chloe taking an intensive management course to bring her up to task. Paul rallies against it, accusing Pierce of nepotism, and they do battle over Chloe once again. 

*Neighbours airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, January 6 on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (30-12-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Pierce buy into Lassitiers, how did he give Chloe a manager's job?

----------


## kaz21

He owns 40% I think. Not sure if it’s more after Paul sold him some more shares.

----------

tammyy2j (16-01-2020)

----------


## Sufyaan

pierce owns 40%
Paul own 40%
Terese own 20%

----------

kaz21 (15-01-2020), tammyy2j (16-01-2020)

----------


## kaz21

Thanks I wasn’t 100% sure

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms Chloe Brennan's fate after Lassiters sacking fears
It's not the worst news ever.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-terese-wills/

Neighbours character Chloe Brennan is set to continue working at Lassiters, despite her fears that she'll be sacked by Lucy Robinson.

The Aussie soap has confirmed Chloe's (April Rose Pengilly) return to the hotel â only this time she'll be acting as Terese Willis's right hand woman. 

Last week, it was revealed that Lucy (Melissa Bell) will step foot in Erinsborough once again and shake things up when it comes to the company's establishment.

After a series of slip-ups from general manager Chloe â from not knowing about Lucy's visit to having a wedding exposition fall through â Lucy sees hope in Terese when she asks newly-returned Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) to speak to the Buddy Club kids in the wake of the recent gun drama and makes her a job offer.

At first, Chloe is thrilled at the prospect of working with her old boss and former mentor again in a new public relations role. Her optimism is short-lived though, when she finds herself doing menial tasks for Terese once again. 

Sensing her newfound job dissatisfaction, husband Pierce vows to make it up to her. But what does he have in store to lift her spirits?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

is she pregnant?

----------


## kayuqtuq

> is she pregnant?


Looks like it.

----------


## kaz21

Yes she is.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

Neighbours tension for Chloe, Pierce and Nicolette as Fay Brennan returns to Ramsay Street
Will they be able to settle differences for Fay's sake?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-fay-brennan/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours' Chloe, Pierce and Nicolette are set for a tense couple of weeks as Fay Brennan returns to Ramsay Street.

After returning from Adelaide, Chloe tells her husband Pierce that her mother Fay is rapidly deteriorating in her battle with Huntington's Disease, the same illness she inherited.

As reported by TV Soap, Chloe decides to bring Fay back to Erinsborough to give her brothers a break from caring for her, but Pierce is concerned how seeing her mother in this condition will affect Chloe's mental health.

Fortunately for them, Chloe's new friend Nicolette (who is yet to appear on UK screens) agrees to come and be a live-in nurse for Fay, easing the burden on the married couple. However, she does so without revealing her romantic feelings towards Chloe.

Nicolette struggles to hide her feelings for Chloe, and when Pierce eventually discovers their new helper is a lesbian, he begins to worry that his wife could be attracted to her, given his previous difficulty understanding Chloe's bisexuality.

After learning that Chloe is expecting, however, Nicolette soon accepts that her crush is unattainable, and focuses all of her energy on caring for a rapidly deteriorating Fay.

Despite winning over Pierce with her caring skills, things soon become tense again as the pair have a disagreement over Chloe, and if she's taking on too much by dedicating her time to her severely ill mother.

Nicolette then directly disobeys a set of Pierce's instructions, leading to a major row between the two of them. Pierce wants her gone, but Chloe soon convinces her to stay for Fay's sake.

Will Pierce and Nicolette be able to put their differences aside?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-08-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

So Chloe being pregnant means she's unattainable but not being um, married. Nicolette clearly has no or very few morals.

----------

kaz21 (03-08-2020), Kyzaah (04-08-2020), tayfanatic (06-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

Neighbours lines up pregnancy scare for Chloe as she collapses in pain
Will the baby be OK?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...care-collapse/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours is lining up a pregnancy scare for Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) as she collapses in pain.

The Ramsey Street resident recently learned she is pregnant, despite being a sufferer and carrier of the Huntington's Disease gene, a condition that stops parts of the brain working properly over time.

Her mother Fay (Zoe Bertram), who also has the disease, recently arrived in Erinsborough and is being cared for by Chloe, her husband Pierce and Fay's carer Nicolette. Following a hectic few days, Chloe collapses with stomach pain.

Australian magazine TV Soap reports Chloe is in good spirits after learning her baby appears to be free of the Huntington?s marker.

However, trouble begin to emerge after Nicolette confesses her love for Chloe and Pierce pressures Chloe into moving away from Ramsay Street.

After initially quitting her role as Fay's carer after Chloe rejects her advances, Nicolette agrees to stay on until Chloe can find a replacement carer for her mother - and, feeling the stress from Pierce's big plans for their family, Chloe confides in Nicolette about pushing the limits of what she can do with her Huntington's symptoms.

To help get away from the stress, Nicolette suggests the pair take a walk through a woodland sanctuary but during the walk, Chloe collapses to the floor with stomach pain.

Clutching her stomach, Chloe calls Pierce, crying for him to come and get her because there's something very wrong.

Will the baby be OK?

Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (31-08-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Chloe not want the baby or not want a baby with Pierce?

----------


## Kyzaah

> Did Chloe not want the baby or not want a baby with Pierce?


She probably doesn?t want a baby or see a future as a mother at all because of the potential H.D. gene being passed on.

----------


## Danners9

Chloe doesn't come across as a character ready for motherhood. She's still used as the 'crush' for new female characters. 

She also doesn't really suit marriage or high-profile executive, either. She is a notch above 'working at the pub' but the life they have drawn for her doesn't quite fit (yet).

----------

Kyzaah (07-10-2020), tammyy2j (30-10-2020)

----------


## lizann

chloe has been very selfish with pierce, she is an awful character

----------

Aussieguy (29-10-2020), Bossy7 (21-10-2020), kayuqtuq (20-10-2020), tammyy2j (30-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Apparently this 'Coming up on Neighbours' promo has been posted on the official Neighbours instagram account etc, but April Rose has also shared it:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CGmfLjYB...ource=ig_embed


EDIT:

And now the Digital Spy article:

Neighbours teases huge spoiler for affair story after Pierce Greyson recast
Dipi and Pierce have to face the consequences.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ffair-outcome/

----------

lellygurl (22-10-2020), Perdita (22-10-2020), tammyy2j (30-10-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

> chloe has been very selfish with pierce, she is an awful character


She's horrible her and Nicolette are made for each other. both equally awful

----------

kayuqtuq (30-10-2020), MellBee (29-10-2020)

----------


## Danners9

I wonder if the writers are aiming for viewers to feel sympathy for Chloe once the affair is exposed?

It would be far easier if she hadn't been a wrecking ball for other relationships in the past. Now it feels a bit like karma.

----------

lizann (10-12-2020), MellBee (29-10-2020)

----------


## kaz21

I feel bad for her, she keeps trying and all Piece wants to do is see Dipi.

----------


## Rowdydog12

> I feel bad for her, she keeps trying and all Piece wants to do is see Dipi.


Can't blame him. Dipi is hottttt and Chloe is a teenage kid with pig tails.

----------

courseiam (30-10-2020), kayuqtuq (30-10-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She probably doesn?t want a baby or see a future as a mother at all because of the potential H.D. gene being passed on.


The markers were low

----------


## lizann

chloe could have at least visited pierce in the hospital, yes he was wrong cheating but she still hangs with nicolette who has feelings for her and is turning into a bunny boiler

----------


## Rowdydog12

Chloe looks like a school girl. If they showed Susan actually at work anymore they could easily make Chloe a 17 year old school girl..

This show plays everyone for fools with regards to age !

Chloe is about 17 trying to be what 30??
Dipi is about 36 trying to be 46!! the bloke they have playing her son is nearly as old as her !!

And Ned is about 35 dating a girl just out of high school who became a cop over night who's about 18!!

----------

courseiam (11-12-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Chloe is an annoying bimbo. And has done worse than Pierce sleeping with her brothers fiance. The only one I feel sorry for is Shane who, while he did some stupid stuff, didn't deserve to be cheated on

----------

Bossy7 (18-12-2020), courseiam (14-12-2020), lizann (18-12-2020), tammyy2j (20-12-2020)

----------


## Bossy7

Totally agree! Shane needs a new flame!!! He can do way better than Dippy.  Nicolette, Chloe and Dippy are useless in any storyline.  Even Aaron is an airhead!  Hated that David ended up with him.  Need new people. Majority of the cast bore me to tears!

----------

courseiam (19-12-2020), kaz21 (18-12-2020), tammyy2j (20-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

chloe gets more immature, acting like a child and the relationship with nicolette is just toxic look at the damage she caused setting out to get rid of pierce, both could leave for me

----------

courseiam (01-05-2021), tammyy2j (01-05-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours teases romantic chemistry for Chloe Brennan and Kiri Durant
Sparks are flying.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...urant-romance/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

It might be Neighbours' final bow, but it appears there is still room for new blossoming romances.

That will be the case for Chloe Brennan and Kiri Durant, who will come closer in the soap's upcoming episodes.

And as the chemistry between them will grow stronger, so will a possible chance for a new budding romance.

It is Nicolette that first brings Kiri to Chloe's attention. Upon being informed that Kiri will be going on a street beach trip, Nicolette invites herself along in an attempt to get closer to her.

Her plan proves a success as Kiri slowly softens towards her, and the two strike up a friendship.

And while Nicolette busks in the fact that she has made progress with Kiri, Chloe's interest is also piqued.

As the episodes air, the two will find themselves often alone, exploring their blossoming chemistry.

And as their moments alone increase, the duo will find themselves toeing on the edge of something more.

However, when the two give in and confess their shared attraction to each other, it quickly becomes apparent that things aren't that simple.

Chloe and Kiri reluctantly agree they shouldn't go there? but, having gotten a taste, staying away will become a deed much easier said than done.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 11 and Thursday, April 14 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, May 4 and Tuesday, May 10 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (05-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (06-04-2022)

----------


## Danners9

Hahaha

I wonder when their plot turns the corner and heads for home after the decision to end the show, obviously not yet. This is the same old.

New girl must get into a thing with Chloe and/or Nicolette.

----------

MellBee (05-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Metro.co.uk article:


Neighbours spoilers: Chloe Brennan to exit before finale as she makes a huge decision about her future?

https://metro.co.uk/2022/07/10/neigh...o=newsnow-feed

Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) could be set to depart Neighbours before the credits roll on the final episode, as she makes a huge decision about her future in upcoming scenes.

The popular character returns from her impromptu trip away with major news for Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts), Mackenzie Hargreaves (Georgie Stone) and Kiri Durant (Gemma Bird Mattheson.

She has decided to sell No. 24 and move on!

The news, understandably, renders her housemates speechless, and Chloe can?t help but feel guilty about such a thing, but there?s more going on than meets the eye, as a familiar face returns.

Subsequent scenes will see No. 24 officially go on the market, and the house in question proves to be hot property, as a potential buyer comes forward almost immediately, much to Chloe?s delight.

There could be conflict on the horizon, however, as more than one former Ramsay Street favourite is interested in putting their money where their mouth is.

The question is: who will come out victorious?

That remains to be seen.

Chloe, meanwhile, receives another surprise visitor as the week comes to an end, and this returnee offers her everything that she?s ever wanted.

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous post:

DS article:


Neighbours' Chloe Brennan makes a big decision over her Ramsay Street future
It looks like it is all change in Erinsborough...

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...street-future/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Chloe makes a return to Ramsay Street after a holiday in Adelaide in Neighbours next week, but she brings some bad news with her for the other residents of number 24.

Freya, Mackenzie and Kiri were shocked to see a 'for sale' sign put up outside the house, and they are all keen to speak to Chloe to find out what is going on.

When Chloe returns, she explains that while the sign was not meant to go up yet, the news is true, and she is putting the house on the market and leaving Ramsay Street for good.

They are all stunned by the decision but when Chloe quits her job at Lassiters they know that there is no talking her out of it, and they begin making plans of their own over where to live next.

As for number 24, Paige Smith makes a return to help sell the property, and she highlights the fact that Chloe is being a bit strange about her time away ? and is keeping something secret from her friends in the process.

Freya distracts herself from the upcoming changes by working with Levi on remaking the Ramsay Street history book, while Kiri looks to a potential future back at River Bend ? despite finally getting together with Nicolette.

For Chloe, she looks to the future in Adelaide, but that plan could well be thrown in the air when a face from Chloe's past appears and presents her with a very tempting offer.

Who has come back for Chloe, and will this returnee cause Chloe to rethink where her future lies?

When it comes time for number 24 to be purchased, it seems as though there will be no shortage of people wanting to buy it ? and the race to own it could be between some former residents of Ramsay Street?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play

----------

